# Latest Duck calls from the shop



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are a few calls i knocked out lately..


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very good, as usual


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, as usual. That first one is really awsome!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Let me guess - 1)Honey Locust & Mesquite burl; 2) Madrone, Blackwood & Antler liprest Whistles, 3) Burnt Hedge and 4) Pecan & Mesquite burl - Just off the top of my head some WAGs

Great Stuff Robert


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha!! Man you nailed it!! Thank you all for your kind words!!


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Like the honey locust.


----------

